# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Найди сердце и получи особую скидку от Logitech!

## Labs

В праздники принято дарить радость! Только мы успели физически и духовно отдохнуть от новогодних праздников, как на носу новая порция замечательных дат: День всех влюбленных, День защитника Отечества и Международный женский день. Чтобы вы успели закупиться подарками для своих любимых и близких, компания Logitech совместно с онлайн-гипермаркетом 21vek.by дарит всем покупателям скидку в 20% на ряд высокотехнологичных товаров под брендом Logitech. Скидка будет действовать вплоть до 10 марта. В наступающие праздники ваши близкие точно не останутся без подарка и знака внимания!

Чтобы получить скидку, покупателям достаточно поучаствовать в небольшой игре. Всего-то надо найти специальный промокод в каталоге товаров компании Logitech и ввести его в форме заказа в корзине магазина 21vek.by. И ведь выбрать из широкого списка акционных товаров есть что: мыши, клавиатуры, веб-камеры, акустика. Просто проявите фантазию и припомните, что именно уже давно хотят получить ваши родные и близкие.

Свою вторую половинку можно порадовать  универсальной Bluetooth-клавиатурой Logitech K480 для компьютеров, смартфонов и планшетов, работающих на любой операционной системе: будь то Windows, Mac, iOS или Android. Она способна мгновенно переключаться между тремя устройствами, подключенными одновременно, тем самым создавая безграничные возможности для комфортного общения онлайн.

Если ваш парень увлекается компьютерными играми, то для раскрытия игровых навыков ему понадобится профессиональная игровая мышь Logitech G302 Daedalus Prime. Она разрабатывалась при активной консультации со стороны настоящих киберспортсменов – уж они то знают, чего не хватает будущему обладателю этой мыши для победы. 

Но лучшим подарком может стать тот, которым вы сможете наслаждаться и сами. Например, дизайнерская акустика формата 2.1 Logitech Speaker System Z623. Объемный реалистичный звук мощностью 200 Вт превратит вашу комнату в настоящий кинозал. А что может быть лучше своего уютного и уединенного кинозала только для двоих? 

А если ваш избранник предпочитает практичные подарки, использованием которых можно наслаждаться не один год, то присмотритесь повнимательнее к беспроводной мыши-марафонцу Logitech M705. В качестве подарка она способна поразить счастливчика 3 годами службы от одного комплекта батареек! Неприхотливый «марафонец» благодаря лазерным технологиям сделает серфинг в интернете плавным, на какой бы поверхности ему не пришлось работать. А пролистывание страниц из муки превращается в гипербыстрый скроллинг, после которого стандартный покажется вам черепашьими шажками.

И это только малая доля товаров, на которые распространяется скидка в 20%. По этой ссылке вы можете посмотреть все предложения от компании Logitech.

Ищите ключевое слово в каталоге 21vek.by, а выгодная цена найдет вас сама!

----------

